# 5 hp 22" Craftsman belt issues



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have said snowblower and this year I thought it would be a good idea to replace the belts on it. I got a 3/8x34 and a 1/2x37 and proceded. When I put them on they both drug and tried to turn both the auger and wheels. I adjusted the idler/tension pulleys on both and the auger belt was good. Of course this drive has a brake on it. The wheel belt on the other hand is trying to turn constantly. I thought that it was because of the pins that guide the belt were pushing the belt against the drive pulley on the engine. I adjusted them away from the belt and wow it got worse. I put them back pushing on the belt and it got better but not perfect. Still draggin some. So the question is are these guides to keep the belt from rolling off or are they to kind of push the belt to release it from the drives? Sorry so long here but I thought they were just guides. Thanks!


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

It might be a good idea to include the model number so the members that know more about them can better assist you. However. When the belt to the wheels is turning do the wheels turn as well? I have seen where most 2 stage models the belt to the wheels are always turning but the transmission must be pushed down to engage the actual movement of the wheel. If the auger are not moving untill they are engaged that is correct. I have a 1 stage that the belt is grabbing without the auger being activated but this is most likely due to the belt may have a small spot on it that keeps grabbing.


----------



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is a Craftsman snowblower model # 536.918200. It tries to turn the wheels and accomplishes it sometimes. I have to hold it back a little. It has a tensioner/idler pulley that pushes into the belt to engage and retracts when you let go of the handle. The auger does too. The auger belt only engages when I engage the handle but that drive has a braking system on it. Thanks


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

shags72 said:


> It is a Craftsman snowblower model # 536.918200. It tries to turn the wheels and accomplishes it sometimes. I have to hold it back a little. It has a tensioner/idler pulley that pushes into the belt to engage and retracts when you let go of the handle. The auger does too. The auger belt only engages when I engage the handle but that drive has a braking system on it. Thanks


O ok I got you. this has 1 speed correct? You may want to try adjusting the idler pulley again to see if that helps. You may also want to check the belt guides to make sure they are not tightening the belt. Plus it can also always be that the belt might just be to new yet which happened in my case. There might be something trying to grab just enough to make them turn a bit I bought an oem belt for the blower and called the company and they told me to let it wear a bit


----------



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well it has 4 forward and 1 reverse speeds. I have had it for quite a few years and it has worked great. I did adjust the idler and it is not even really touching the belt now but it still wants to grab. I did adjust the guides and they are at the best spot I have found to keep the belt from grabbing. Like you said I might have to wear it in. LOL
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I see the belt measurement you picked up but what profile are they? A belt the correct size but wrong profile will fit like a belt that is too small. It will not fit down far enough into the groove on the pulley so it will be too tight. Some blowers use a standard equipment style v belt and others use a narrower "v" like automotive belts.


----------



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well i did the conversions the #s were actually; A35/4L370 and 3L340. Now granted those were conversions from the craftsman part#s. There was a k at the end but those are the right #s. I have looked at belt series before and they are kinda confusing. Anyway, do ya think i got the right ones? Thanks!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Best of luck Shags72.

vbelt-50272 no longer made
new substitute= Universal True-Blue Belt - 1/2" x 37"*-*Stens*248037
1/2" x 37"

Drive belt 50273 or TH3H340
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/TH3H340/0071/917

3/8" x 34"


----------



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

How much difference is there between a 3h and a 3l 340? When I looked crossreferenced those belts it came up with 3l? dangit


----------



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

I found out what that means! H is heavy duty and L is light duty!  Now does that mean the belt I got is correct? Seems like it but I am not totally sure. rofl


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

the TH3H340 lists as a drive belt....also states Belt.Therm.34 no mention of a vbelt for your drive belt.

3L340 is a vbelt...might be the issue??? anyone??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belts*

I've bought, rebuilt and sold a half dozen of these machines. THey are very belt sensative. Wrong belt and it won't work right. Incorrectly adjusted idlers and it can act the same way.

Get the right belts and be sure everything is installed correctly - including the belt keepers being over or under the belt as it should and everything should work.

I did have one once that though it was supposed to be an equivelent for the auger, it overpowered the brake till it wore down a little.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shags72 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well i think the guides are correct as they are on the wideside of the belt and if they were on the other side i think it would tighten the belt by pulling out on the belt. After looking at the pulley it has some surface rust on it so maybe it is just grabbing because of that? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cam1970 (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a 536.918200 Craftsman model snowblower! So, the auger belt is a 1/2" x37? I can use that Stens belt # 248037 or any of it lists as replacements and it should work fine?

Website:
Stens 248037 True-Blue Belt - 1/2" x 37" ($13.28)


----------

